# Spring Fling Va



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Spring Fling I and II are in coming up 4/24 and 25 in Harrisonburg,Va and Charlottesville,Va repsectively. Anyone in the VA, NC, MD or PA area up for going? My goal is to have the car done in order to make it to one of them, 2X points events.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

I may be ready for these events, I know velocity plans on coming up your way next week so I will get in contact with him and we come up together.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ncv6coupe said:


> I may be ready for these events, I know velocity plans on coming up your way next week so I will get in contact with him and we come up together.


When are you guys heading up? Are you coming all the way to Pa? LMK so I can put some time aside to see you guys.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

keep me posted as well. I am out of Town friday the 5th till Mid-day on Sunday. then I have a commitment Sunday evening but in between then I can get away for a few..i'm 10min from the chef


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

im in va, can you tell me where I can find more info on these shows


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Jroo said:


> im in va, can you tell me where I can find more info on these shows


MECA > Home

In the events area they are listed and they are constantly adding shows so check back often.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like you guys are coming to my neck of the woods...... 


I look forward to hearing more SQ cars this year....


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

That's only an hour from me. I not ready to compete but I would love to listen to some good quality systems.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Roll on down....should be a good turnout.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you guys going to hit the Saturday or Sunday show?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

8 hours.... hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

ncv6coupe, I'm not going to be able to make it to the Roanoke show this weekend. My 6yr old has a cub scout camping trip that takes priority this time. But I definitely plan on rolling to those Crutchfield shows (I always wanted to see their outlet store anyway). Chefhow and Mic10is, are you planning to do the other Roanoke show on 4/11?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Velozity said:


> ncv6coupe, I'm not going to be able to make it to the Roanoke show this weekend. My 6yr old has a cub scout camping trip that takes priority this time. But I definitely plan on rolling to those Crutchfield shows (I always wanted to see their outlet store anyway). Chefhow and Mic10is, are you planning to do the other Roanoke show on 4/11?


I am not going to be entering the Roanoke show on the 11th, I am taking my son home that weekend, but I may stop in to see everyone since I will be passing thru. The car wont be done and I dont know what time I will be in Roanoke. Its about the halfway mark on my drive from Chattanooga to York. I will have to play it by ear.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm... so what's the difference between the first day and the second? Do you have to make the first day then if you qualify you continue to the second?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Two different locations, one is Harrisonburg the other in Charlottesville.


----------



## Smokedout08impala (Nov 11, 2009)

Im going to both of the shows to compete with my car on the 24th and 25th. I have family very close so im going to go stay with them and compete.

If anyone is going please PM me so we can get together and chill at the shows


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

going to talk it over with the old lady who will take any reason for a road trip.... looks Like I have a bit of tweeking to do in the next month....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm already working on my wife. Think I might be able to convince her 8hrs + 2hrs = getting to see one of her friends in VA. :lol:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a reminder to everyone.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be there Sunday...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Owl bee dere fer boaf shoze...Saturdee un Sundee!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

My car is sounding pretty good.... Need to clean up the install and do some tweaking. We booked a hotel for lake placid for that weekend but think I may cancel and hit up both shows. 

Anyone book a hotel yet?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm curious on how it's judged? Do the judges provide the disc? Again curious?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

tintbox said:


> I'm curious on how it's judged? Do the judges provide the disc? Again curious?


You are judged on a 100point scale that includes tonal balance, L,C,R separation, stage width, high, and how far out front.... The disk is provided by the judge but its the Chesky UUD disk iirc.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

And sometimes the judge is an ass


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> And sometimes the judge is an ass


or a gorilla...


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> And sometimes the judge is an ass


Sometimes?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone else coming??


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Anyone else coming??


Saturday not Sunday.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Saturday not Sunday.


Tom Shaw will be judging Saturday.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ramos said:


> Tom Shaw will be judging Saturday.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to all that came out...I had a blast!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Good seeing you again VaRilla! I hope you didn't eat as much as I did at the Wood Fire Buffet... I was hurtin'!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Dude...they had to roll me out of there!!


----------

